
Show HN: Tech Internships All in One Place - alex-wallish
https://www.techinternship.io
======
alex-wallish
I'm a student and have been through the struggle of applying to hundreds of
companies just to land a single tech internship. I've built this site to help
simplify the entire process and save a lot of time.

